# A Corgi



## Krispin (Jul 2, 2013)

So I happen to chose to be a Corgi after a day of being on this forum, and only because I think they're adorable.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok cool. Got any details or a character design?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Where's Cain?

Also be a Corgi-loaf. MAKE US PANSEXUALS PROUD!


----------



## Troj (Jul 2, 2013)

Corgis are awesome! Why aren't there more Corgis?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

I forgot my zodiac sign so I'll say Aries.

Sir waffles Derpenshire


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Troj said:


> Corgis are awesome! Why aren't there more Corgis?




Doctor Peanut McDrummies.


Well, there is that white-knight savoir corgi named Blue.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2013)

Troj said:


> Corgis are awesome! Why aren't there more Corgis?



...any other quizzes which reveal our secret answers to 'forgot your password?'.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

Troj said:


> Corgis are awesome! Why aren't there more Corgis?



Libra, blue, 4...
Supreme Weapon of Extreme Hellish Annihilation, Golden Disaster.


----------



## Krispin (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Ok cool. Got any details or a character design?



No I have no ideas at the moment, but I am thinking.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm Sir Peanut Derpenshire...and long have I waited for someone to make a corgi sona. 

Good going. c:


----------



## Krispin (Jul 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm Sir Peanut Derpenshire...and long have I waited for someone to make a corgi sona.
> 
> Good going. c:


 
Yeah thanks I just wanted to make my sona of something you rarely see here.


----------



## Wrobel (Jul 2, 2013)

Krispin said:


> Yeah thanks I just wanted to make my sona of something you rarely see here.



And of something completely adorable!

Doctor Macaroni McDrummies


----------



## Krispin (Jul 2, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> And of something completely adorable!



Yeah also that too


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jul 6, 2013)

Corgis are so adorable! Such happy faces and those derpy little legs!

Nice choice. Very nice choice.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 6, 2013)

Apparently I'm a corgi named Lady Macaroni McDrummies.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm Princess Squiggy Fritofeets. Apparently. XD

So... any ideas yet? Been a few days.


----------

